# Seen it Before



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.newsmax.com/finance/streettalk/tax-rules-opportunity-zones/2018/10/19/id/887154/

I saw a version of this before and it was a flop. The local governments did not want to promote it for small business as the would lose some tax revenue and what was advertised as a Keystone economic zone now doubled or tripled in price killing the the tax incentives as a result it flopped. This idea will only work if its promoted and ift he real estate holders do not get greedy.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Local government can't resist developers, just look at Seattle and the surrounding cities. As my pay has increased over the years this century and the developers get mega tax breaks I slide father down the middle income scale.



> the average rent for a two bedroom apartment in Seattle is $2,109. That is nearly 80% higher than the national average


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Local government can't resist developers, just look at Seattle and the surrounding cities. As my pay has increased over the years this century and the developers get mega tax breaks I slide father down the middle income scale.


My brother pays $3,200.00 for a two bedroom one bath on the tenth floor in Los Angeles. He says it's nice with a great view and it has one parking space. I pay 1100 bucks for a 3200 sq. ft. 4 bedroom, 4 bath house with separate garage with a pool in Houston. I don't have to be a math genius to figure out who wins the argument. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Prepared One said:


> My brother pays $3,200.00 for a two bedroom one bath on the tenth floor in Los Angeles. He says it's nice with a great view and it has one parking space. I pay 1100 bucks for a 3200 sq. ft. 4 bedroom, 4 bath house with separate garage with a pool in Houston. I don't have to be a math genius to figure out who wins the argument. :tango_face_grin:


That's how it used to be around here until the end of the last century and the Californian migration north to cheaper more fertile lands. In the 80's a 3-4 bdrm house cost $40-50K, late 90's it tripled, last I heard it was pushing $900K it's far outpaced my career advancement and pay increases.


----------

